# Happy St Irish Day! Pattrick Stewart, Make it so #1



## Odin (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## bushhippie (Mar 17, 2018)

happy st ppatricks day!!! Gonna go to a christian irish band then gonna leave and get hammered!!!!


----------



## Jerrell (Mar 17, 2018)

Shit, I should have probably planned to get drunk today. Forgot all about the holiday. My Irish ancestors are turning in their graves I'm sure.


----------



## Odin (Mar 17, 2018)

I'ts never too Late!!! Quick nurse give this man 1000cc of Guinness Stout.


----------

